# D Litter vom Zioner Berg



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

The female - Bicolor (just like her momma)

















The male - Solid Black (just like his daddy)


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Congrats to all.

So what are their names?


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Adorable! The boy is big, isn't he?


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

They are adorable. 

Only two??


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

yup still want the boy. they're adorable. I vote Drake is his name! and Dyna for the girl!!! but thats me.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I have several ones for the boy, have not decided yet...

Dusty
Dasty
Danny

For the female I was thinking either Dora or Darla.

Dennis likes Dora but dislikes Darla.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i hear the name Dora and i think finding nemo lol. I like Dusty.


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

Congrats!!!!!!!!! I can't wait to see the pictures as they grow.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Me too!!  I have a feeling these two are going to be stunning!!!


----------



## fkeeley (Aug 31, 2006)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> I have several ones for the boy, have not decided yet...
> 
> Dusty
> Dasty
> ...


What happened to Delilah? :rofl::rofl:. Of course I have a soft spot in my heart for Danica but I like Dakota too (although it's used a lot)...and Daphne 

They are ADORABLE! Congrats to you both and of course to Gala and Arko! :happyboogie:


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

:rofl: :rofl: Dennis hates the name.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Only 2 in this litter???


----------



## fkeeley (Aug 31, 2006)

I was just teasing! I remember that :rofl: :laugh:


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Yep, surprise surprise.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I'd probably name one 'Don't'


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

So cute!! I have young kids so the name Dora reminds me of "Dora the Explorer"

Dumb question, the bi colored, from the pics I can only see all black, do they have slight markings as newborns that you can see to know they will be a bi?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Bicolors have the "butt ring"... tan around her butt opening  also if you look closely under her front leg, you can see a little bit of tan, but yeah, she is very dark.


----------



## Hundguy (Apr 30, 2003)

*I think the male should be called Duncan MacLeod of the Clan Zioner Berg.... :wild:*


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Hundguy said:


> *I think the male should be called Duncan MacLeod of the Clan Zioner Berg.... :wild:*


Ok, yeah ah uh!!!


----------



## Hundguy (Apr 30, 2003)

Don't screw with Duncan MacLeod the HighLander!!! There can be only one, and his name is Duncan... :nono:

Fine, *Duncan vom Zioner Berg....*


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Congrats to you and the new parents. I like the name Dasty its cute! Darrah for a girl???? The top pic of the black male looks great!! How many pups did she have?


----------



## GoSearchk9 (Oct 20, 2010)

What about Desiree for the girl (desi for short)? She is GORGEOUS!! Both of them  The male looks like he's going to be a big one!! What about Dennis :rofl: Its a D name hehe


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Congrats you guys they are both so adorable. I love the names Don't and Doh! I'm sure that won't fly too well but it will be fitting in a few weeks,lol


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

They are adorable! The little boy is big!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Thank you everyone! I can't get enough of these two cutie pies! :wub: :wub:


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

How about Duramaxx and Darvon?


----------



## Hundguy (Apr 30, 2003)

Well we have decided on the boy. "**** vom Zioner Berg", I couldn't name my boy from my last litter **** because I had already named a **** vom Johnson-Haus from one of my earlier showline litters. It would have said **** vom Johnson-Haus II or something like that on his papers so I decided not to do it.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

KZoppa said:


> i hear the name Dora and i think finding nemo lol. I like Dusty.


I hear Dora and I get that stupid "Dora the Explorer" song in my head. Makes me CRAZY. ANYTHING but Dora!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Hundguy said:


> *I think the male should be called Duncan MacLeod of the Clan Zioner Berg.... :wild:*


LOL. I LOVED that show! (The series, NOT the movies.)


----------



## fkeeley (Aug 31, 2006)

Hundguy said:


> Well we have decided on the boy. "**** vom Zioner Berg", I couldn't name my boy from my last litter **** because I had already named a **** vom Johnson-Haus from one of my earlier showline litters. It would have said **** vom Johnson-Haus II or something like that on his papers so I decided not to do it.


What happened to Duncan? There can be no other :wild:!


----------



## Hundguy (Apr 30, 2003)

fkeeley said:


> What happened to Duncan? There can be no other :wild:!


No no no, "There can be only ONE".... Carolina said no so we moved to plan B, i.e ****..


----------



## fkeeley (Aug 31, 2006)

Gotcha! . What about the little girl? Still Dora?


----------



## Hundguy (Apr 30, 2003)

That one is not up to me. I have no say in regards to the little girl..


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Devi-- goddess of power and destruction.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Still thinking of a D girl name. My d litter had 8 girls so went thru a number of them lol Diesel for the longest time answered to the curse version of darn it for months and still does, lol


----------



## liv (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm a sucker for "color" names, and if I had gotten a black dog as a puppy would have named it something to do with black or dark...I don't like as man of the D names as much as some other letters, but here are a few,

Male
Duff - Dark - Scottish
Duggan - Black - Irish
Dargan - Black haired - Irish
Darcy - Decendant of the dark haired one - Irish (don't really like this one, but the meaning was appropriate)
Donahue - Dark warrior - Gaelic
Dorjan - Dark - Latin
Doyle - Dark Stranger - Gaelic
Dougal - the black stranger - Gaelic/Celtic

Female
Duanna - little dark maiden - Gaelic
Duvessa - dark beauty - Irish


----------



## tintallie (Aug 6, 2008)

I like the name Delaney  but there are lots of ideas at behindthename.com


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Angela, don't you like Darla??  I think it is so BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

i like stronger names. demona? lol (JK) already had dakota, duchess, daphne, and a few others. something different.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Well, let us know what you decide on.


----------



## fkeeley (Aug 31, 2006)

angelaw said:


> i like stronger names. demona? lol (JK) already had dakota, duchess, daphne, and a few others. something different.


Well, if you have any Irish in the family or like Ireland you could name her Dublin (Dubbie for nickname)


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

That's not bad. My mothers side is all Irish, lol I was thinking of that or something Gaelic.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Dascha

Dax


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I like Dax!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> I like Dax!


For a girl?


----------



## Linzi (Mar 23, 2010)

Aww,the babies are beautiful :wub: Dana (pronounced Dar-na) is a Gaelic Irish name,it mean's bold.Good luck with your new pup,i am quite enviousuppy:
Linzi


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

BlackGSD said:


> For a girl?


Wasnt there a female Star Trek character named Dax in one of the series? I think Deep Space Nine? (Oops, just leaked that I'm a geek .. *grin*)


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

BluePaws said:


> Wasnt there a female Star Trek character named Dax in one of the series? I think Deep Space Nine? (Oops, just leaked that I'm a geek .. *grin*)


 
haha yeah Dax was a character in Deep Space Nine and thats saying something because thats one of the only star trek series i DONT like haha. but i grew up with a star wars geek and a star trek nerd lol.


----------

